# New Image BBCODE for Signatures



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Our new image resizer ruined the forums ability to link images so i've created a new image code to use soley for your signatures.

The code is 

[spoil]


```
[url=http://www.heresy-online.net]http://cygnusx1.info/images/nav/heresy-online.jpg[/url]
```
Which gives

http://cygnusx1.info/images/nav/heresy-online.jpg

[/spoil]

This is only to be used in signatures as the forums image resizer script doesn't run on it.


----------

